# Reformed Persian Blog



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2008)

Pooyan Mehrshahi, pastor in Providence Baptist Chapel, Cheltenham, England and author of the The Young Puritan blog has started a new Farsi blog, designed to share the gospel in Persian and also to inform Iranians of the Farsi Bible translation project by the Trinitarian Bible Society. This will be of interest to Baha'is as well. (HT: Gavin Beers)

Ù…Ø·Ø§Ù„Ø¹Û€ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨*Ù…Ù‚Ø¯Ø³


----------



## turmeric (Apr 6, 2008)

Schweet!!


----------



## Raj (Apr 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pooyan Mehrshahi, pastor in Providence Baptist Chapel, Cheltenham, England and author of the The Young Puritan blog has started a new Farsi blog, designed to share the gospel in Persian and also to inform Iranians of the Farsi Bible translation project by the Trinitarian Bible Society. This will be of interest to Baha'is as well. (HT: Gavin Beers)
> 
> Ù…Ø·Ø§Ù„Ø¹Û€ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨*Ù…Ù‚Ø¯Ø³



It must be great work. I can not read Persian (Urdu) but speak and understand it. All the best. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 6, 2008)

I know him pretty well, we live a couple of miles apart.

A big thumbs up. Pray for this work!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 6, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> I know him pretty well, we live a couple of miles apart.
> 
> A big thumbs up. Pray for this work!



I met him a few times when he was in Northern Ireland. A particularly esteemed brother.


----------



## Herald (Apr 6, 2008)

Andrew, this is great! We are going to be taking on a new missionary to Turkey, who primarily works with displaced Iranians. This blog will be very helpful.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for this Andrew. Our Church has a flyer at the Okinawa International Center that attracts students from all over the world for a couple months of study here. We are blessed to have men and women from various countries come to worship with us. More recently, an Iranian Christian worshipped with us for 3-4 months and was faithful to attend all my Bible Studies. I was very moved when he said that he had been writing to his family about me and how much he learned about the Gospel while he was here. He told me that I was welcome to stay in his house any time I made it to Iran.

Didn't you study Farsi for a while?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Thanks for this Andrew. Our Church has a flyer at the Okinawa International Center that attracts students from all over the world for a couple months of study here. We are blessed to have men and women from various countries come to worship with us. More recently, an Iranian Christian worshipped with us for 3-4 months and was faithful to attend all my Bible Studies. I was very moved when he said that he had been writing to his family about me and how much he learned about the Gospel while he was here. He told me that I was welcome to stay in his house any time I made it to Iran.
> 
> Didn't you study Farsi for a while?



Praise God, Rich, for that testimony.

I have not studied Farsi, but when I was a Baha'i many of my friends knew Farsi, so since then I've made it a point to keep New Testaments in Farsi for occasions that might come up.


----------

